# Projector Discoloration (green/yellow blotches)



## Rico119 (Jan 6, 2013)

I currently have a Sharp XV-DW100 projector and as of yesterday replaced the lamp with a brand new one which I thought was the cause of this problem. On the top of the screen, (I will place a screenshot below of the picture) there appears to be green/yellow blotches dipping into the picture. Before I replaced the lamp the blotches were way bigger, but still appear to take up about 20% of the overall picture. If anyone could tell me what the problem is and what I will need to do to fix it, I would appreciate the help... 

Screenshot of the link with arrows pointing the discolored blotch areas. 

http://imageshack.us/a/img267/9069/projectorscreendiscolor.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img267/9069/projectorscreendiscolor.jpg

-Rich


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You have a bad blue LCD panel. This will likely be quite costly to repair. You will need to contact a Sharp service center to get an estimate.


----------



## Rico119 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you for your assistance, it definitely appears the blue lcd panel is shot :rolleyesno:. Is there any affordable way I can fix this myself? What exact parts would I need and where would I purchase them?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Couldn't it also be dust blotches? I had something similar on my first Epson 1080p projector and it was dust. I sent it in under warranty and they sent me a new one. I would think if it was dust you could clean it out yourself though.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is not dust. The pattern is too distinct. Changing an LCD panel would be a DIY project only for the most experienced or confident. Same for cleaning the light path on a LCD projector. There are many pitfalls. I am not sure if this projector uses discrete panels or has them factory bonded to the prism. If the former the blue can be changed but alignment can be a challenge. If the latter the prism with panels may be cost prohibitive. I am not sure if they even sell these parts. Some is the manufacturers only provide parts to service depots or authorize services.


----------



## Rico119 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guess I'm buying a new projector then... Any solid newer/comparable recommendations without breaking the bank?


----------

